# 91 nissan stanza cranks but won't start...help !!!



## digs (Apr 9, 2005)

hi everyone!!!
I have a 91 stanza that won't start. I tried changing the coil because there was no spark, but it still won't start. Can it be a relay problem? If it is can anyone please tell me where to locate it? Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

digs said:


> hi everyone!!!
> I have a 91 stanza that won't start. I tried changing the coil because there was no spark, but it still won't start. Can it be a relay problem? If it is can anyone please tell me where to locate it? Any help will be greatly appreciated.


When you changed the coil did you see spark? Also, what happened before it didn't start? Any noises or changes in performance before it died?


----------



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

So did you ever get it running?


----------



## digs (Apr 9, 2005)

Yes only when I turned on the ignition. The car just died out while running on the road. Everything just shut off. After it died out i was able to get it started, but it always died a while after it starts. Now it won't start at all.


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

So its not running now correct? Have you tried to jump it? Maybe youve got a bad alternator and thats why it stalled on the road. Now it wont start cuz the batt is dead? Not sure. post your problem here:

http://teamnse.net/yabbse/index.php


----------



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

well, it could be, as was the situation in my case, that the timing chain jumped enough teeth so that it wouldn't run. Check to make sure you have fuel getting to the cylinders also.


----------

